# Male character seeks strong Female Character for long term romantic RP 18+



## Falzar (Mar 14, 2018)

I do not care what sex/gender/etc you happen to be, only that you can competently play an aggressive strong female.
Romance and falling in love are going to be part of the RP.
Conflict in their situation that would push them apart.
Bravery, Kissing, Hugging, massages, and all the more intimate things once people are in love.
No rape in the RP, no gore, bathroom stuff, snuff of characters, digestive vore, no feral play except centaurs, etc
If you are OK with it,  I also love a (Pick any from the following) - tall/curvy/fullfigured/voluptuous/thick/ muscular/busty - Lady
Large size differences are allowed.
Depending upon the setting, My character would be a spellcaster, or techno, or highly educated compared to your.

Possible Settings/environments (You do not need to be familiar with the game) - Furry modified: D&D, Shadow Run, Medieval, space exploration, war, monstergirls (loved!), high fantasy, RL oriented rescues, Stepmother, etc

Please PM me directly stating 'Strong Female' so I'll know you read this.
Replies here may not be followed up.
Thanks for considering my requests,
Falzar


----------



## Falzar (Mar 25, 2018)

Bumping in hopes of finding a big strong lady.


----------



## Falzar (Mar 31, 2018)

I have had some response, but I have other fun ideas. Who wants to be a big tough lady?


----------



## Falzar (Apr 7, 2018)

Sigh, two of my partners have poofed away in recent weeks, so looking again.


----------

